# 2006 PinUp Calendar Thread



## Jadeedge (Sep 7, 2005)

*2006 PinUp Calendar Thread - ON SALE!!*

*CALENDAR ORDERS ARE CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE!!
but... prints are available for $5 each!  * 
PM or reply to this thread to get on the list.
After i get a few of you lovely peoples wanting to buy, i'll send out for another shipment!

side-note:
AnimeCons to see me at in 2006!
PortConMaine - Portland, ME
Otakon - Baltimore, MD
BakuretsuCon - Burlington, VT
AnimeNeXt - Secaucus, NJ
METROcon - Tampa, FL (just to see Dani!)
KameCon - Manchester, NH
AnimeBoston - Boston, MA
ShoujoCon - Newark, NJ (IF they run one again...)

ORDERING/SHIPPING INFO: 
ok... i've been getting a lot of PM's about pricing and shipping. So, here's the short 'n' skinny of it:

*Shipping?) *
$5.00-6.00 ~ inside USA
$10 ~ Everywhere else in the world ^__^

*How Much?)* 
$20 US ($17 each if you buy 3 or more)

*How can I send payment to you?)* i prefer PayPal. it converts any form of currency to something i can use here in the US. (i.e. GBP, Rubels, Pesos, CAN, Lira, Yen...) but if you can't work it that way, PM me and we'll work something out.

*Extra Stuff?)* the first 10 people to pay get a free print of the girl of your choice on a signed, and numbered by me, 8"x10". (no matte, sorry)

_*Anything Else For Sale?)*_ After the calendar goes on sale, i'll be available for commissions and etc. (see dA for details)
Also, i will have 1" buttons for sale pretty soon. (Naruto orientated! and more!!)
24"x36" Posters (movie size) are available of the girls as well. (upon request only!) $20.00 each!

Jan - Sakura - FINISHED 


Feb - Hinata - FINISHED  


Mar - Anko - FINISHED 


Apr - Tsunade - FINISHED ver. 2!! 


May - Shizune - FINISHED  


Jun - TenTen - FINISHED ver.2!!
Link removed

Jul - Temari - FINISHED 


Aug - Tayuya - FINISHED


Sept - Sexy no Jitsu Naruto - FINISHED
Link removed

Oct - Kurenai - FINISHED  


Nov - Ino ver.2 - FINISHED 
Link removed

Dec - Hinata/Sakura/Ino FINISHED!!  - X-Mas Special!!


----------



## PATMAN (Sep 7, 2005)

O_O that's gonna be sold in the XXX section beside the playboys except its gonna get more sells =D

awsome work dude... everytime you amaze me =D


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 7, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> O_O that's gonna be sold in the XXX section beside the playboys except its gonna get more sells =D
> 
> awsome work dude... everytime you amaze me =D


actually i've got a friend who's trying to get a job as a photographer at Hugh Hefner's House O' Hot as HELL Houseguests!!! i hope she gets in so i can tag along just once and die a happy and complete human being... *crosses fingers for teh Jeni!!*

i just did the lineart for the Naruto one. i'll try and put up the flat color after i finish my SotW entry tonight


----------



## PATMAN (Sep 7, 2005)

Jadeedge said:
			
		

> actually i've got a friend who's trying to get a job as a photographer at Hugh Hefner's House O' Hot as HELL Houseguests!!! i hope she gets in so i can tag along just once and die a happy and complete human being... *crosses fingers for teh Jeni!!*
> 
> i just did the lineart for the Naruto one. i'll try and put up the flat color after i finish my SotW entry tonight




i am now your friends best friend


----------



## BlackBeret (Sep 7, 2005)

Mwa ha ha!  SWEET!


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 8, 2005)

*UPDATE!*
added flat color version of Girly Naruto...


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 8, 2005)

_Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude._

*HOT.*


----------



## furious styles (Sep 8, 2005)

holy shit @ sexy no jutsu...

she is stacked...daaaaaayum..

*nosebleed from hell*


----------



## Pat (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow NICE!  Keep it up  

but i still think tenten looks a little druged...


----------



## Haruka (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice. 
*woot* you've almost finished it. All you need now is the Bishie posters for the girls.


----------



## Blood Raven (Sep 8, 2005)

Really really good stuff. Can't wait to see when they are all 100% finished. Too bad Shizune got left out :sad


----------



## Kim_Go! (Sep 8, 2005)

Those are totally hot Jadeedge. But I was wondering, what happened to the month of May?


----------



## Kool ka lang (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't think this'll go to the adult forum, They're just posing anyways......
YOU might get rich if you print copies of the calendar. (reps for you)


----------



## less (Sep 8, 2005)

Finally all in one place. Thankew! 
I'll do some staring and repping now.


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 8, 2005)

Blood Raven said:
			
		

> Really really good stuff. Can't wait to see when they are all 100% finished. Too bad Shizune got left out :sad





			
				Devildog_Musashi said:
			
		

> Those are totally hot Jadeedge. But I was wondering, what happened to the month of May?


edited two birds with one stone!! better Naruto color and Anko flats coming soon!!


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow... yur good *drool*


----------



## Norb (Sep 8, 2005)

nice work


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 20, 2005)

UPDATE!!! Anko flat color w/ BG... bout 80% done


----------



## Shishou (Sep 20, 2005)

Make Chiyo be Chirstmas!  It'll be a nice ending to the year!


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 20, 2005)

looks great as allways 
keep them comming damn things like this make think why there are so few months >_<


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh my god!!!!

Oh my GOD!!!


...oh my god! awesome.


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 20, 2005)

*UPDATE! - *Shizune sketch


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2005)

thats hawt, shizune looks great like that!

all the rest are very nice as well


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 20, 2005)

yeah that shizune pic is crazy. 
  go month of may!


----------



## A3-kun (Sep 20, 2005)

....you, sir, are God!...*sets up a Naruto Calender shrine...of DOOM!*

Wish I lived in America..then I could buy the calender ing


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 20, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Nice.
> *woot* you've almost finished it. All you need now is the Bishie posters for the girls.


Waaaaay ahead of you d00d...

check it click it luv it!! ---> Web de Naruto - Tv Tokyo


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 20, 2005)

A3-kun said:
			
		

> ....you, sir, are God!...*sets up a Naruto Calender shrine...of DOOM!*
> Wish I lived in America..then I could buy the calender ing


i'm sure we can work somethin out  . International shipping can be cheap if you do it through the right channels. so, yeah... i can prolly get you a copy, but it'll be a few extra $$ to ship. get in touch with me when i finish and i'll let you know. but i WILL be posting prices and shipping calculator on here in 3 weeks (or when i get to see the final in my hand  )


----------



## A3-kun (Sep 20, 2005)

I can hardly wait


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 20, 2005)

wow shizune looks nice good to have her in my favo month (my birthday 6 may and me joining this forum)


----------



## A3-kun (Sep 20, 2005)

Jef88..een mede-Belg!  

jaja, Jadeedge zal nog populair worden in België


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 20, 2005)

A3-kun said:
			
		

> Jef88..een mede-Belg!
> 
> jaja, Jadeedge zal nog populair worden in Belgi?


what can i say  . i guess i'll be "populair" in Belgium too


----------



## A3-kun (Sep 20, 2005)

You understand Dutch?  Or just put it together with the words that look familiar?


----------



## paultheeazz (Sep 20, 2005)

ummm....sexy pictures...you my friend are very good at coloring..me on the other hand is still a newb


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 21, 2005)

A3-kun said:
			
		

> You understand Dutch?  Or just put it together with the words that look familiar?


geen manier! ik spreek het geen Nederlands! ik ben enkel een andere stomme Amerikaan die een Internet vertaler!! gebruikt niet kan u door mijn afschuwelijk accent vertellen?


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 21, 2005)

paultheeazz said:
			
		

> ummm....sexy pictures...you my friend are very good at coloring..me on the other hand is still a newb


it's not too bad. you just need a little Wacom tablet... and a lot of practice! my only tip would be to read as many tutorials as possible!! especially the ones with video!!! the only way to learn digital is to SEE it done. hard to explain... but that's what i had to do


----------



## A3-kun (Sep 21, 2005)

Jadeedge said:
			
		

> geen manier! ik spreek het geen Nederlands! ik ben enkel een andere stomme Amerikaan die een Internet vertaler!! gebruikt niet kan u door mijn afschuwelijk accent vertellen?


hahaha, can't believe I didn't see that one coming


----------



## paultheeazz (Sep 21, 2005)

i will try that...first i have to get the drawing pad


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 21, 2005)

paultheeazz said:
			
		

> i will try that...first i have to get the drawing pad


try and see if you can beg one off for Xmas! they usually run around $70 on eBay for the smaller ones. (4" x 6") but sometimes you can get a deal. i got a 12" x 12" Intous 2 for $100 without drivers and the pen!!  
let me know if you need any help finding anything. i'll see what i can do fro yah!


----------



## paultheeazz (Sep 21, 2005)

i pretty sure my dad will get me one.....hahahaha or i have to just go get a job..hahaaha


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 21, 2005)

paultheeazz said:
			
		

> i pretty sure my dad will get me one.....hahahaha or i have to just go get a job..hahaaha


naaah. jobs are for suckers!! being a mooch RULZ!!  GO MOOCHERS!!!


----------



## paultheeazz (Sep 21, 2005)

hahahaha well you can't be a moocher all your life :


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 21, 2005)

paultheeazz said:
			
		

> hahahaha well you can't be a moocher all your life :


touche, Paul. touche...


----------



## paultheeazz (Sep 21, 2005)

what does that mean...i still dont know what touche means hahahahaha


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 21, 2005)

paultheeazz said:
			
		

> what does that mean...i still dont know what touche means hahahahaha


it comes from a fencing term. a "touche" is where you'd score a point on me right after i scored one on you. (i think) 

me - "You suck cause you don't have a Tablet like me!"
you - "Well, at least i'm not a homo-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" (if i was gay...)
me - "Ouch! Touche..."


----------



## paultheeazz (Sep 22, 2005)

hahahha your a funny guy


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2005)

Where the hell is Tsunade's link?!! I keep getting Anko!


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 22, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Where the hell is Tsunade's link?!! I keep getting Anko!


sorry bout that :sweat
FIXED!


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 22, 2005)

Jadeedge said:
			
		

> geen manier! ik spreek het geen Nederlands! ik ben enkel een andere stomme Amerikaan die een Internet vertaler!! gebruikt niet kan u door mijn afschuwelijk accent vertellen?



LOOOOOOOOL man 
just one think be sure to keep those drawings comming


----------



## Pat (Sep 23, 2005)

Love the new colouring  Keep it up and get the calendar done


----------



## dark_nemesis_7 (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice! The only thing is that I think Tayuya's breasts should be a bit smaller, she looks better that way... and the horns are a tad weird, but whatever. The finished pics are just wonderful!


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 26, 2005)

UPDATE!! Anko is FINISHED!! no layout yet... but i may not post them. give yah a surprise when you buy it! >__< 

critties are loved... but put em on teh DA if you can, plz.


----------



## Feathers! (Sep 26, 2005)

This is awesome... might check it out when theyre done...


----------



## shadow_sand (Sep 26, 2005)

Lucky I Got Tsunade For My B-day!!! April Baby!!


----------



## A3-kun (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm gonna go check which one's for Januari....rockin'


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 27, 2005)

UPDATE!!! Hinata is 99% done... need to add more highlights and shadows and stuff.
crits REALLY needed on this one!!!


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 27, 2005)

*looks around*
'ello?? anybody out there?


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 27, 2005)

wow... i'm offically depressed... :sad


----------



## Jordy (Sep 27, 2005)

Your pinup rocks, they are just closet pervs XD


----------



## shadow_sand (Sep 27, 2005)

sorry no one cares anymore.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 27, 2005)

Jadeedge said:
			
		

> UPDATE!!! Hinata is 99% done... need to add more highlights and shadows and stuff.
> crits REALLY needed on this one!!!



that looks great! the snow and everything makes it an awesome addition to it all.  

hinata looks..very nice lol keep it up!


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 27, 2005)

shadow_sand said:
			
		

> sorry no one cares anymore.


i'm not asking for people to care about it. i'm asking for critiques so i can finish the damn thing. positive reinforcment is nice, but i don't need it to help me sleep at night.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 27, 2005)

I love you.  Your stuff is incredible.  I don't know if i've already posted... but omfg. <3  Keep 'em coming.

You draw them all beautifully.  Hinata's my favorite girl so you're gonna get reps from me for drawing her in a sexy, yet tasteful fashion.  *bows down to you*  <3


----------



## A3-kun (Sep 29, 2005)

*gasp* how did this get on the second page?! >.<

Bump no Jutsu!


----------



## Kim_Go! (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Jade-man!I see Hinata is almost done! Going excellent so far, my friend. But IMHO, I don't think Anko looks...uh, seductive enough. To me it kinda looks like she's just lying there, but in a sexy pose. Just my input, listen to it if you so desire too. Keep up teh good work!


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 30, 2005)

*UPDATE!!*
Sakura is up as 95% done.
Hinata is FINISHED!!! (link fixed.. oops)


----------



## batanga (Sep 30, 2005)

Shiit, this looks excellent, I like the layout you?ve got there.

Good stuff, I really don?t have anything else to say

Anko is the best.


----------



## A3-kun (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm saving up to buy the calender XD

I'm so poor :/


----------



## Gooba (Sep 30, 2005)

You are amazing. 



> Oct - Kurenai - TBA
> <no link>


ing *waits patiently*


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 30, 2005)

Gagagooba! @Д@ said:
			
		

> Kurenai - <no link> :sad
> ing *waits patiently*


YOU SHALL WAIT NO MORE!!! 
i'm working on the sketch as we speak!!  
i'm also re-do-ing Tayuya...


----------



## Jordy (Sep 30, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## Gooba (Sep 30, 2005)

Jadeedge said:
			
		

> YOU SHALL WAIT NO MORE!!!
> i'm working on the sketch as we speak!!
> i'm also re-do-ing Tayuya...


   *hopes Asuma doesn't kill me for oogling his woman*

*hopes my woman doesn't kill me for oogling Asuma's* [/bad uke]


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 1, 2005)

cool man  cant wait


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 1, 2005)

awesome work


----------



## Jadeedge (Oct 3, 2005)

UPDATE!!
Kurenai sketch up for c&c


----------



## SkriK (Oct 3, 2005)

> Dec - Surprise X-Mas Special!!
> <no link>


...hurry...hurry!...HURRY!!


----------



## Jadeedge (Oct 3, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> ...hurry...hurry!...HURRY!!


no way!!! it's a surprise! you'll only find out if you get the calendar...


----------



## Sake Hokage (Oct 4, 2005)

dude, you've got mad skillz!


----------



## Jadeedge (Oct 6, 2005)

UPDATE!

Temari Lineart is up... color by friday ^__^


----------



## A3-kun (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow, that does Temari's looks justice. Loving the glass..things


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 6, 2005)

The Hinata one makes me giggle. She is always in that big jacket throughout the series, but in the calander picture, she is in a bikini in the middle of winter. haha.


----------



## SuikenUser (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh my.... 

Awesome artwork. If I saw this calender in the store, I would so totally buy it...And then I would have to have hide it, so my girlfriend couldn't find it :sweat


----------



## Jadeedge (Oct 6, 2005)

kataimiko said:
			
		

> The Hinata one makes me giggle. She is always in that big jacket throughout the series, but in the calander picture, she is in a bikini in the middle of winter. haha.


hey! give her credit!! she's still got that button-up shirt! it's got a 40-below-ZERO tolerance and stuff and junk and stuff! (ok... i'm lying. she's freezing those cute little buns off... )


----------



## Jadeedge (Oct 6, 2005)

SuikenUser said:
			
		

> Oh my....
> 
> Awesome artwork. If I saw this calender in the store, I would so totally buy it...And then I would have to have hide it, so my girlfriend couldn't find it :sweat


you should buy it and then get her a couple bishi posters that i should have up in December of Itachi, Sasuke, Kakashi and etc.  
cause that makes it ok... (i asked my gf and she said it would be a fair trade!  )


----------



## A3-kun (Oct 6, 2005)

ing I want this calendar...I even have a special place on my wall for it, it looks so cold and empty without the calendar....


----------



## Jadeedge (Oct 10, 2005)

*UPDATE!!*
Tenten is finished... *__*
i'm freakin tired. sleepy-time ZZZZZZzzzzzzz......


----------



## Jordy (Oct 10, 2005)

You are to awesome  Tenten's look


----------



## dylec (Oct 10, 2005)

SuikenUser said:
			
		

> Oh my....


My thought exactly. 
Kishi should take note of this hot stuff for even better sales.


----------



## Jadeedge (Oct 11, 2005)

*UPDATE!!*
Sakura is done...
smoothed out the colors and fixed the hair and stuff and junk and stuff...


----------



## purpleshirtguy (Oct 11, 2005)

What is the Xmas surprize?


----------



## BlackBeret (Oct 11, 2005)

I like what you did with the hinata one.  It looks very inoccent and cute.


----------



## Jadeedge (Oct 11, 2005)

purpleshirtguy said:
			
		

> What is the Xmas surprize?


a group pic 
but i'm not telling of who or of what! IT'S A SURPRISE!!!


----------



## BlackBeret (Oct 11, 2005)

Jadeedge said:
			
		

> a group pic
> but i'm not telling of who or of what! IT'S A SURPRISE!!!


Am I going to be in it:


----------



## Jadeedge (Oct 11, 2005)

BlackBeret said:
			
		

> Am I going to be in it:


yes... and you'll be wearing the skimpiest bikini i can think of... like Band-Aids or something.


----------



## BlackBeret (Oct 11, 2005)

Jadeedge said:
			
		

> yes... and you'll be wearing the skimpiest bikini i can think of... like Band-Aids or something.



:amazed Ur calander wont sell very well if that the case


----------



## Kool ka lang (Oct 11, 2005)

OMGWTFCNNWEWVWWW!!!!!!1111111111111`111111`111`1`1`1`1`1`11`

Kurenai sketch is up!!! so flicking awesome.......

She reminds me of one of my cousins.......but anywho she just looks awesome


----------



## Jadeedge (Oct 11, 2005)

kool-ka-lang said:
			
		

> She reminds me of one of my cousins.......but anywho she just looks awesome


i think you need to introduce me to your cousin!


----------



## Jadeedge (Oct 12, 2005)

*UPDATE!!*
fixed Tenten's eyes... nobody seemed to like em >
no more work on this one! >_<
i should be finishing Naruto and Temari within the week ^_^


----------



## Miso (Oct 12, 2005)

OMGWTF!
That's freakin awesum....great and sexy poses - and I'm saying that although (?) I'm a girl!
Keep it going dude - I love your work!


----------



## Jadeedge (Oct 20, 2005)

*UPDATE!!*
Tayuya is FINISHED!!! gonna finish Temari within te next 3-4 days.


----------



## BlackBeret (Oct 20, 2005)

Tayuya looks like Lindsey Lohan: Very hot!


----------



## nt90 (Oct 20, 2005)

hot hot hot!! that some nice stuff man can't wait to see some more


----------



## Blood Raven (Oct 20, 2005)

Lovely Tayuya : But Tayuya's eye color is brown, not green.


----------



## jinn (Oct 20, 2005)

damn unique art style u got....gj


----------



## Jadeedge (Oct 21, 2005)

Blood Raven said:
			
		

> Tayuya's eye color is brown, not green.


yeah, i know... but the brow eyes didn't give her any "life".  so entar teh greeeen!!


----------



## Jadeedge (Nov 2, 2005)

*UPDATE:*
Temari and Shizune flat color is up... 
(goddammit this is taking forever!  )


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 2, 2005)

nice work my friend 
 allmost done 
keep it up


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow wow wow wow... You're unbelievable.  All the girls are just nucking futs!  I commend you on the time and effort that you put into making these pinup pictures.

The Hinata pinup is still my favorite.  I love how you have her coat hanging off the bottom of her arms as she stands on balcony while its snowing.


----------



## A3-kun (Nov 2, 2005)

So close. Hang in there, buddy. We're all rooting for ya


----------



## Jadeedge (Nov 4, 2005)

*UPDATE!!*
i completely overhauled Tsunade!!!


----------



## furious styles (Nov 4, 2005)

hey jade, do you mind if i link to your hinata picture in my fanclub? if you want to join, i would love to have you! (we are getting quite big) : Seiko Matsisui


----------



## Jadeedge (Nov 4, 2005)

cheifrocka said:
			
		

> hey jade, do you mind if i link to your hinata picture in my fanclub? if you want to join, i would love to have you! (we are getting quite big) : Seiko Matsisui


Sure thing! 
Let us all bask in the hawtness that is teh Hina-Bootay!  
i'll hit up a "joinage" in a sec...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 4, 2005)

you are awesome and always gimme awesome comments. 
awesome work!


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 4, 2005)

update looks good man


----------



## hakke (Nov 4, 2005)

awesome work, Tsunade looks rockin'... well, all of them do, but the Tsunade one is the best IMO.


----------



## BlackBeret (Nov 4, 2005)

This song is dedicated to you Jadeedge.....

 Girls - all I really want is girls
And in the morning it's girls
Cause in the evening it's girls

I like the way that they walk
And it's chill to hear them talk
And I can always make them smile
From White Castle to the Nile

Back in the day
There was this girl around the way
She liked by home-piece M.C.A.
He said he would not give her play
I asked him, "Please?" - he said, "You may."
Her pants were tight and that's ok
If she would dance - I would D.J.
We took a walk down to the bay

I hope she'll say, "Hey me and you should hit the
hay!"
I asked her out - she said, "No way!"
I should've probably guess their gay
So I broke North with no delay
I heard she moved real far away
That was two years ago this May
I seen her just the other day
Jockin' Mike D. to my dismay

Girls - to do the dishes
Girls - to clean up my room
Girls - to do the laundry
Girls - and in the bathroom
Girls - that's all I really want is girls
Two at a time - I want girls
With new wave hairdos - I want girls
I ought to whip out my - girls, girls, girls, girls,girls,
girls, girls, girls,
girls!


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2005)

Awesome work all around. I am really a fan of that Tayuya pin-up. Correct eye-color or not, you did good work there Very good work...

Also, loving the Shizune and the Tsunade!  Maybe you could make a ShizunexTsunade for...ummm...Monthember?


----------



## Jadeedge (Nov 5, 2005)

BlackBeret said:
			
		

> This song is dedicated to you Jadeedge.....
> "Beastie Boys - Girls"


what can i say! i'm a great admirerer of the lovely "Purin-purin-pocha-pocha-bon-bons"! 
(if somebody GETS that referance they shall be forever cool in my book!)
well, it's this or (if i played for the other team) bishi, sexy, muscle-y dudes with nipples and bulges poppin out all over the bizzah! :S

i don't think the world needs any more bishonen artists, in my opinion...
don't get me wrong! i can appreciate good art AND homosexual connotation! But i think it's a bit overplayed and hyped up.


----------



## Reaver Reload (Nov 6, 2005)

I love you.

Your updated Tsunade looks really great. I love how you've softened the lips and removed the lines from the top and the result is a more natural, bigger pout. Looks great with the bra defined properly too. Although I sort of liked the old version eyelashes more.

Tayuya looks just awesome - the hair especially. The baseball cap is a really nifty idea and really brings out her hairstyle much better.

Well done


----------



## Jadeedge (Nov 7, 2005)

*UPDATE!*
Temari is done!!


----------



## Procyon (Nov 7, 2005)

Omg. Tenten and Anko....


----------



## furious styles (Nov 7, 2005)

i can't wait to see kurenai and sexy no jutsu! 

great work as usual!


----------



## Jadeedge (Nov 8, 2005)

*UPDATE!*
KURENAI IS DONE!!! 
i'm pretty pleased with how she came out....


----------



## furious styles (Nov 8, 2005)

omfg i love you! in a purely heterosexual, friendly love, way.

p.s. i used your image for the new HFA club banner!!


----------



## A3-kun (Nov 8, 2005)

If it wasn't for the presence of your penis I would hug you in a more than friendly way. But, as it is, a rather warm, yet strongly heterosexual hug will suffice for providing the world with such brilliant, mouth-watering, nose-bleeding art.

I sallute thee, oh creater of the ultimate Hinata Bootay.


----------



## Jadeedge (Nov 11, 2005)

*HOLY CRAAAAAP!!*
THIS THREAD GOT STICKIED!?!  
i don't know how this happened...  
but THANK YOU to whoever did!! 
and thaks for everybody else who's helped so far on this project. all those crazy crits and comments have really kept me workin! 

big love to teh NF...


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 11, 2005)

Holy cow kurenai looks soo hot 
only temari is hotter  
great job man


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 11, 2005)

this DESERVED to be stickied.  AWESOME, AWESOME work.  You ROCK.  They're all gorgeous.


----------



## A3-kun (Nov 11, 2005)

Only 2 to go! I'm pretty excited. Oh who am I kidding, I'm so giddy I should change my name to Cindy and become a cheerleader


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 11, 2005)

All of it is amazing. The colors are superb and the light sources are great. It's amazing how much time and effort you've put into these and every single one turns out great. I can't wait to see November finished and December should be quite awesome as well. Can't wait.


----------



## Rinali (Nov 13, 2005)

haa, I have seen Tayuya on gaia.. your art kicks ass!


----------



## kataimiko (Nov 13, 2005)

my favorite is by far Tayuya.....you managed to depict her sexy tomboyishness perfectly.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 14, 2005)

its looking so nice jade, wtg 

will they be available to be shipped internationally and any idea on costs for that sort of thing (i.e. to the UK )


----------



## Thechuck (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow...just wow.  These are wonderful...   *mops up nosebleed*


----------



## XxX_izzie_XxX (Nov 15, 2005)

wow.. so amazing!


----------



## Jadeedge (Nov 28, 2005)

*UPDATE:*
Ino is getting a makeover  
Naruto SNJ is done!!  
I'm working on the Xmas sketch and Shizune as i write this...
ALMOST THERE!!!


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh my sweet God.

You are a saint.  That you are.  OMG.

Ino looks delicious.  I love how you posed her.  Beautifully done.  They all look gorgeous.

You freaking rock, man.  I can't wait to see when you're completely done.


----------



## Jadeedge (Nov 28, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> Ino looks delicious.  I love how you posed her.


yeah... i really wasn't a big fan of the first one i did.
 here's the comparsion:


i think the new pose fits her waaaay better and adds a sense of depth to the image as a whole... 'n' stuff.

Opinions??


----------



## less (Nov 28, 2005)

I dunno... Ino was my favourite after Hinata. But then again, who am I argue a genius? Noone, that's who.


----------



## preqrhok7v (Nov 28, 2005)

The new Ino looks friggin HAWT, dude...
My favorite is Sakura, but that Ino's got potensial.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I definitely like the new pose better.  She's got more personality in that one, I think, instead of the first one where she's kinda like... just... exposing herself.

Wicked job. <3


----------



## furious styles (Nov 28, 2005)

i love naruto SnJ. new ino looks great too. nice work my friend!


----------



## A3-kun (Nov 28, 2005)

you know...if you were to use your skills for _evil_.....the Bath House folks would be very excited


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 2, 2005)

*UPDATE:*
Ino ver 2.0 has flat color! 
i'd really like some opinions about the color scheme


----------



## genjo sanzo (Dec 2, 2005)

lots more up than the last time i checked here, 
all of them are looking awesome! 
The Ino colors look like they will look perfect like the rest of them.


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 2, 2005)

omg you have so much done already!! XDDD  will be done before xmas?  I know a couple people who might want one n___n


----------



## Memnoch (Dec 3, 2005)

Fun stuff! Kuteness .. more Temari please


----------



## Rocklee88 (Dec 3, 2005)

congrats! i <3 all of ur works! very nice coloring and poses ^__^ esp the sakura one ^.^

i wish i could color like you and have the time + patience to finish my artworks <=/
damn, i need to be more dedicated >.<;


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 3, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> omg you have so much done already!! XDDD  will be done before xmas?  I know a couple people who might want one n___n


yuppers!
with a little luck they should be ready to ship ASAP!
i might end up taking pre-orders soon so i can ship them right off the press.
i'm prolly gonna be printing 50 or so locally (to beat the xmas deadline  )
and the rest either online or whatever... 

i'll be signing the first 10 and (maybe) giving away a free 8x10 print (or some naruto buttons i've been making >_<) as a freebie. i CAN ship internationally, but i need the shipping address waay beforehand (*cough A3-kun cough*).
the $$$ isn't set yet cause i have to get another quote from the printers.
i'll post all that jazz up as soon as i figure it out... so, i guess, just keep watching teh thread.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Dec 3, 2005)

Yep, this look SO awesom, for the new Ino, yeah it's 100x better than the previous one...in my opinion. use a little more spicy colours (for lack of explanation)....for the new ino...because unless there's gonna be snow like the hinata one, it kinda feels...cold for some reason.


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 4, 2005)

*UPDATE:*
Ino ver.2 is FINISHED!!


----------



## Pentangled (Dec 4, 2005)

Very Nice work. I love the new Ino


----------



## Mori` (Dec 4, 2005)

ino v2 is just awesome


----------



## Jordy (Dec 4, 2005)

Hm seeing you put text on it so people don't steal it. Are you going to release a version without the text? Since I'm gonna print them all on photo paper on high quality. So I have a nice 2006 gallery xDD Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 4, 2005)

Jordy said:
			
		

> Hm seeing you put text on it so people don't steal it. Are you going to release a version without the text? Since I'm gonna print them all on photo paper on high quality. So I have a nice 2006 gallery xDD


remove the text?!? what "text"? my signature?!? HELL no... why would i? i've worked VERY hard on these! the last thing i want is to just give them away...
so, no. i won't be posting any other versions other than the ones you see here. and FYI, you won't get high quality from these. they are 72dpi and if/when you print it, it'll come out all fuzzy. (btw, thanx for ASKING if you could print them without my permission...  )

I have "high quality" prints available of the girls for $8 US each. Not to mention posters and of course, the calendar. 

i can't make a living as an artist if i let people just take my stuff offline for free... sorry.


----------



## A3-kun (Dec 5, 2005)

To steal from artists is not only a crime, it's a sin aswell. A sin against whatever deity you worship, and for atheïsts it's just bad, so very bad. So, J-dawg, my current unemployment aside, I've managed to scrounge up some dough. All I need now is the price so I can see if I have enough moolah. And as I said before on a few ocassions, I'm gonna need you to kinda guide me through it...I never shopped online before :shame


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 6, 2005)

*UPDATE:*
SHIZUNE IS DONE!!
only one left to go! 
Xmas Group Surprise Pic for December will be up soon!

i'm still currently finishing the details on the cheapest/best/fastest way to get this calendar made. The price will be between $15 - $25 USA. 
i'll post up more as soon as i know. 

PM me if you want one of these so i have an idea how many i should rush before the xmas season...


----------



## Jordy (Dec 6, 2005)

Lol I really didn't mean it in the way you make it look I did. But whatever. ^_^


----------



## less (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow, you?re done 
It?s like finishing The Lord of the Rings.
Satisfying, but it?s over :sad

Hey, at least we still got the christmas special to look forward to, right?


----------



## BlackCoven (Dec 6, 2005)

This stuff is amazing, nice work.


----------



## Blue (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm going to buy the calendar. Probably most of the prints, too.

And all my friends will wonder why I have pervy Naruto chix kicking around, and i won't care. 

How are you going to charge for them?


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 6, 2005)

A3-kun said:
			
		

> I need the price so I can see if I have enough moolah. And as I said before on a few ocassions, I'm gonna need you to kinda guide me through it...I never shopped online before :shame





			
				Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> I'm going to buy the calendar. Probably most of the prints, too.
> And all my friends will wonder why I have pervy Naruto chix kicking around, and i won't care.
> How are you going to charge for them?


i edited the top page to accomidate for more of questions like these.
(i'm so freakin happy to see interest from you guys!!  )


----------



## Zouri (Dec 7, 2005)

This poster looks sweet Jadeedge! This is something I'm going to have to look forward to. Though I doubt I'll be able to buy it when it first goes public.

No way to shop online plus no money makes me a sad forum-person. :sad


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 7, 2005)

Zouri said:
			
		

> This poster looks sweet Jadeedge! This is something I'm going to have to look forward to. Though I doubt I'll be able to buy it when it first goes public.
> 
> No way to shop online plus no money makes me a sad forum-person. :sad


no worries. i'll have it up for sale until Feb-Mar of next year. 
i'll take money orders too. but that takes time to get mailed.


----------



## Blue (Dec 7, 2005)

Hurry up and finish. 

*Doesn't care about Xmas, just wants*


----------



## Pentangled (Dec 7, 2005)

Um... the Hinata/Ino/Sakura sketch is easily your best one yet. It pwns all others... I may have to order a poster of that one... wow.


----------



## Freed (Dec 7, 2005)

Jadeedge said:
			
		

> no worries. i'll have it up for sale until Feb-Mar of next year.
> i'll take money orders too. but that takes time to get mailed.



I was going to ask a question about that, but I just got my answer.I will surely order it in february or something.Good job, it's all awesome!


----------



## Encronian (Dec 8, 2005)

wow that christmas picture was completely the final nail in the coffin. i am totally buying this now


----------



## BlackBeret (Dec 8, 2005)

Dude this is coming along great.  Want me to help u get the word around about this?  I know a couple of sites where I could make a thread or somthing......


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice! thats all....im speechless


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 9, 2005)

BlackBeret said:
			
		

> Dude this is coming along great.  Want me to help u get the word around about this?  I know a couple of sites where I could make a thread or somthing......


that would be awesome and a freakin HALF!!  
thanx, dude!!


----------



## A3-kun (Dec 9, 2005)

Dude, you do realise that you're gonna make a butt-load of moneyz with this thing, right? 

As you should, of course, but damn.


----------



## Blood Raven (Dec 9, 2005)

If I was a anime character and if I saw Ino, my nose would spray blood :


----------



## BlackBeret (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok I've told people if they want to order one to contact you on ur deviant account or I could pass a message along personally.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Dec 9, 2005)

Blood Raven said:
			
		

> If I was a anime character and if I saw Ino, my nose would spray blood :



hexck, I'd bleed till I have no blood left...that last one is just...     words can't describe......XXD


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 9, 2005)

ok ok dude, I told 2 of my Naruto buddies about the calendar and they're both like " " (especially at the december one XD)

This was a really great project, and successful too .n____n. you should be proud. with a hole in ur pants. [/disco lee slogan]


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 12, 2005)

_*UPDATE:*_
Xmas Flat Color is up!! i'm about 70% done so far...


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 15, 2005)

*CALENDARS ARE NOW ON SALE!!!*


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 20, 2005)

I wish to reserve and buy one. I was wondering how it wil all take place. WIll I receive it in calendar form, with the dates and stuff, like a calendar you can buy in the shops?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 20, 2005)

oh my god that xmas special is damn fantastic  

still working on getting my dad to lend me his paypal >.<


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 20, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I wish to reserve and buy one. I was wondering how it wil all take place. WIll I receive it in calendar form, with the dates and stuff, like a calendar you can buy in the shops?


yup, it's a real calendar alright! Dates and everything.  

Check the front page for ordering info, and PM me if you decide on buying one.


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 20, 2005)

Moridin said:
			
		

> oh my god that xmas special is damn fantastic
> 
> still working on getting my dad to lend me his paypal >.<


take your time, dude. 
there's no way i'd be able to get it shipped there before xmas now. but, i'll hold one for you! ^__^


----------



## A3-kun (Dec 20, 2005)

Jadeedge, dude, bro, pal, buddy, man.....I can't buy the calendar..but I'll make it up to you! I swear to god once I get money (and figure out the damn paypal >.<) I am buying so many prints you'll be able to buy a yacht just from the money I'm giving you XD

I'm so sorry man, I really want that calendar


----------



## H-Pulse (Dec 20, 2005)

wow...just wow

that is really cool lol


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 20, 2005)

A3-kun said:
			
		

> Jadeedge, dude, bro, pal, buddy, man.....I can't buy the calendar..but I'll make it up to you! I swear to god once I get money (and figure out the damn paypal >.<) I am buying so many prints you'll be able to buy a yacht just from the money I'm giving you XD
> 
> I'm so sorry man, I really want that calendar


don't worry, dude.
i'll save one for you ^__^.
just do what you can, when you can.
you've been a real pal with all the awesome comments and etc, so... 
yeah it'll be here for yah.


----------



## A3-kun (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you so much. If I get this job I've been trying to get I might be able to get everything in order by januari. But I'm not counting on it >.<


----------



## jkingler (Dec 20, 2005)

Jadeedge...wow...just wow. That is some good work you put in there. 

I am loving this whole calendar, and it's brought a lot of happiness (ha, penis) to others on NF as well. Just look at the FC judge|dre made devoted to Hinata's posterior, if you don't belive me. ^^

Great work, and thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## BlackCoven (Dec 20, 2005)

Gotta say, that christmas picture is hot.  I love your style.  REPS all around


----------



## Zhero (Dec 20, 2005)

nice calender, i would get one but i have no cash


----------



## Reznor (Dec 24, 2005)

Your Tsuande was really a Sakura all along!
Ulquiorra


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 24, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Your Tsuande was really a Sakura all along!
> Ulquiorra


yeaaaah.... i kinda changed my style a lot when i started this. 
it WAS originally Sakura, but i thought that it fit Tsunade waaaay better.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 24, 2005)

So have you got my payment Jadeedge?


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 24, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> So have you got my payment Jadeedge?


yup... and it's on it's way! 
(i just edited the front page >_< )


----------



## Blue (Dec 24, 2005)

Yay, on it's way. 

E-mail me or something next time.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 24, 2005)

OMFG those are awesome! But why do I get the feeling that those X-mas  poses for the girls, I have seen for the X-mas special porn movie over at  Jus playin around!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 24, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I am loving this whole calendar, and it's brought a lot of happiness (ha, penis) to others on NF as well. Just look at the FC judge|dre made devoted to Hinata's posterior, if you don't belive me. ^^
> 
> Great work, and thanks for all your efforts.



don't forget, we used his hinata as a banner!


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 30, 2005)

So as it's been shipped, how long will it take to get here? I haven't received it yet.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 7, 2006)

Truly fantastic work Jadeedge. Consider your back patted.


----------



## pawly65 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey did anyone recieve their calendar yet?


----------



## Nyanto (Jan 17, 2006)

wow. <3 those are beautiful. You're an inspiration to all us aspiring artists ;_____; *sniff*

you should definitely do a Naruto bishie calendar @U@


----------



## Blue (Jan 17, 2006)

pawly65 said:
			
		

> Hey did anyone recieve their calendar yet?


Just recieved mine today - awesome, as expected.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 17, 2006)

.....


----------



## Tenzou (Jan 17, 2006)

ooh! i wanna see!


----------



## pawly65 (Jan 22, 2006)

Yay, recieved mine a few days ago.  Very nice work. Reps for you.

On a side note, it was raining heavily in my area and I can't believe my mailman left the package in such a damp place. When I looked at the condition of the envelope, I was amazed that the contents suffered no damage at all.

EDIT: Whoops, silly me, I can't rep you again for now. Maybe later .


----------



## Jadeedge (Jan 27, 2006)

*ZOMBIFIED!!!*

I AM NOT DEAD!!! yet...
so, up go the ConListings where you can hang with me and my badself, seeing as i'll be chained to the artists alley for 95% of the cons...
if you're in the area... COME GIVE A SHOUT! i love to meet new peeps!

also, pre-orders are going back up! art stuffs will be sold when enough people want to buy. (these things aint cheep to make, yo)

Commissions are WIDE open right now!
see the dA journal for more info


----------



## Sake Hokage (Feb 4, 2006)

WoW, I love your work!!! Sakura, Hinata, and the Xmas special are my favs


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 4, 2006)

i got many gavs.....like specially the look ya gave on tsunade..interestin...


ps: ya know i luff ya work


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 11, 2006)

Is there going to be one for all the girls, with all the hot male nins?


----------



## Yukimura (Feb 26, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> Is there going to be one for all the girls, with all the hot male nins?



Actually, why not do an Akatsuki one once their all revealed, including 3 pics of Sasuke to fill the extra months


----------



## dannyboy (Feb 26, 2006)

omfg so sexy, GET A BETTER ONE OF TENTEN PLZ


----------



## Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

dannyboy said:
			
		

> omfg so sexy, GET A BETTER ONE OF TENTEN PLZ


Don't be stupid, Tenten is awesome - she's one of the five I got a print of. XD


----------



## MOTO (Feb 26, 2006)

My favorite is the Shizune one Very hot. This calendar is awesome. You did an awesome job!


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (Feb 27, 2006)

I like them!  Can't wait for the next calender.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2006)

you should be selling this real quick. all the perverts will be ordering;; 

really really good job. they're all soooo good. 
nice work. im gonna rep you


----------



## Jadeedge (Mar 16, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> Is there going to be one for all the girls, with all the hot male nins?


I'm getting quite a bit of interest about the Hunky Doods of Naruto... so, yah. Probably... like 95% proabably...  

Keep a look out for a poll to vote for your favorite sexy ninja man!
Oh, and since i'm all about keeping manga spoilers hidden for those who dont want to know about them, (be nice, some of us like to not know until the anime...) if the character hasn't appeared in the anime yet, i won't draw them. Gommen...


----------



## Brent (Apr 4, 2006)

I think not sexy enough


----------



## Bidul (Apr 4, 2006)

Too Hot... Those naruto girls are just too hot.

Will you make an other calendar??


----------



## SonicDestroyer (Apr 7, 2006)

i like them. they are just the perfect way they should be seen in the show. thx jadeedge *reps jade*


----------



## KIBAVOX_FAN31 (Apr 16, 2006)

*CHRISTMAS WISH*

CAN I GET ALL 3 OF THEM UNDER MY CHRISTMAS TREE MMMMMMMMMM MMMMMM GOOD!!!!


----------



## shizuru (Apr 16, 2006)

what a calander O_O! i love it


----------



## MXCR (Apr 26, 2006)

Dude! Thats sweet yo! Anko and Hinata are tthe best.


----------



## duckbear (May 1, 2006)

Wow, you did some awesome work!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 2, 2006)

indeed, those are incredible. I love that Christmas one and the Ino one. Hehehee...


----------



## Emery (May 2, 2006)

May and December are the best.  Good job.


----------



## surlymoogle (May 5, 2006)

WOW. As a straight female, I gotta say, that is some hot s***. Especially the Tsunade one.  

I'm tempted to buy one for my bro...and yet he's 11, and I don't really want to be...you know...encouraging him.  However, a possible Hunky Doods calendar? I'm so there. (As long as Jiraiya gets a month...he has his share of unsatisfied fangirls too, you know.)


----------



## Kirsten (May 5, 2006)

Wow, that's some nice work, dude. Everyone looks so hawt (this is coming from a straight chick). 

I really like Anko and the Christmas pic. 

That would be awesome if you could make a calendar full of hot Naruto dudes. =D


----------



## Rob Van Dam (May 6, 2006)

OMG!!!!! Those are freakin awesome. You should have made one with Kin in it as well, also I love the X-Mas one. Very hot, and very EXTREME. You should do more if you need a 2007 Calender. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sennen Hyuuga (May 10, 2006)

You are taunting me with hinata as my birth month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## godlykiller2 (May 22, 2006)

truly amazing art work on all of them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 23, 2006)

You're work is awesome,all of them are very exotic. I love the fact that tsunade is the one for my birth month. She's one of my favorite characters and she's extremely HOT!!!!


----------



## Hero Of Time (Jun 16, 2006)

Very sexy! I can't pick a favouite.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Jun 19, 2006)

OMG wow nice, im going to die form blood loss in a minute or too but ill be happy, anyway fatal nose bleed aside, they were awsomely done, espec. Feb cause i like Hinata and its my B-Day i would like to by but dont have money casue of Comicon in San Deigo.

on a side note: what month is your birthday?


----------



## Hokage_Kakashi (Jun 19, 2006)

very nice ..i liked themm..
but isnt it a little ex just for a cover of a calender? 
maybe its not to other people but it seems a bit expensive to me


----------



## omnichild (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow these are amazing! Great Job.


----------



## Kami-no-Senshi (Jul 26, 2006)

Is anyone going to be buying this calendar to actually use it as a calendar? O_o


----------



## Geetay (Jul 26, 2006)

Holy crap. Nuff' said.


----------



## Hinata919 (Jul 26, 2006)

I really like the art. You will definitely get many many many sales. I would buy one if I could go to Otakon this year... T.T Sadly I can't. Good luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## Countach (Jul 26, 2006)

i love temari


----------



## The Pimp Ninja (Jul 27, 2006)

man i wish i had the money to buy a calander!


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 27, 2006)

wow you got  them 1337 drawing skillz


----------



## Kyoko rising (Jul 27, 2006)

*hehe*

um that is xxx. But I like it. Them, sorry.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 1, 2006)

They are all very nice but I have to say... I didnt like TenTen's design much...


----------



## Sasukesux (Aug 1, 2006)

nice pic


----------



## dragonfire2414 (Aug 2, 2006)

loooks realy good


----------



## az0r (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice the looks awesome good luck with sales


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 10, 2006)

Holy moly dude that's awsome!! Awsome pictures!! They turn me on!! lol, too much information, but really, good job.


----------



## DemonMist (Aug 10, 2006)

i think i wet myself.............those were sooooooooooooo HOTT especially the xmas one, freakin awesome im addin rep


----------



## Monkeydude (Aug 10, 2006)

My favs are:

xmas
Anko
Ino
Temari
Tayuya


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Aug 15, 2006)

Awesome! and great job on the December one, what a way to finish the year!


----------



## summon123 (Aug 16, 2006)

more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more


----------



## Shi_San (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow , really nice work , very professional , and you have adapted the original character designs in a nice personnal style . Very hot , furthermore !


----------



## Bryan Paulsen (Aug 22, 2006)

Phenomenal work. Way beyond anything I could ever hope to do.


----------



## Vanguard89 (Aug 24, 2006)

Those pics made me feel like Jiraiya for a moment...

Do I need to have that analyzed?

Great work, anyhow. Wow!


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes, all three on my birthday month... I own!lol


----------



## Tazmo? (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd buy one if it was the beggining of 06 but this is awesome anyway!


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 29, 2006)

i dont know what is going on here, but the last one, december calendar, just amazing, thay are adorable, they are drawn better than kishi's way, it just rocks my heart, most beautiful fanart i have ever seen.


----------



## azirob (Aug 30, 2006)

wish i could draw..lol..i kinda liked the sakura drawing and tsunade's. they're pretty hot! nice work..

holy crap..wish i could just draw like that..*sigh


----------



## Taffer (Aug 31, 2006)

You are a god.

*worships*


----------



## ALIEN inactive (Sep 3, 2006)

dude it is an art creation and you are god!


----------



## Mr. King (Sep 3, 2006)

The greatest junk eva! Im gonna look out for ur art from now on.


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Sep 5, 2006)

I love the work you have done...it is so hot


----------



## angelinoshi (Sep 6, 2006)

[whistles and stares fixed]  Hmmm, it's a nice collection


----------



## Mr. King (Sep 9, 2006)

SO PRETTY!


----------



## arithx (Sep 9, 2006)

You are awesome at drawing wow. Those all look amazing


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2006)

Christmas picture is terrific.

Tayuya, Hinata, and Sakura are my 3 favorite individual pictures.

Well done, an amazing talent this is.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Sep 10, 2006)

Awesome collection you have there  my favs pics (not characters) are Ino v2 and x-mas special, actually you're a natural born Ino drawer


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow  

Great job!


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 12, 2006)

that is really smexy. u should do one with a compilation of one real person or real people (women of course) and put that up. not porn, but like smexy, and i would like to see ur ideas.


----------



## killerboywood (Sep 12, 2006)

thats very hot.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Sep 14, 2006)

Excellent job, keep up the good work.

...

...

*nosebleed*


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Sep 14, 2006)

Awesome man..just awesome!!
It's hard to pick a fav one but I like Sakura,Tsunade,Tayuya & the Xmas special best!!


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, now I know who's actually drawing these. I run into your art everywhere! You're a really good artist.


----------



## inari69 (Sep 16, 2006)

holy wood, batman! awesome work, can't wait to see more!


----------



## Mr. King (Sep 16, 2006)

Dude. I cant stop coming back to this place. Its sooo hawt.


----------



## PyRomantic (Sep 17, 2006)

Awesome... all of them are great. I think the Kurenai pic isn't as good as the others... that one could have been better. But bravo. I think Anko is my favorite, or the christmas one


----------



## Dragon_Fire (Oct 6, 2006)

Awsome work man,
I love the christmas one XD So Sexy!


----------



## jere7782 (Oct 18, 2006)

damn! nice post


----------



## rikko (Oct 18, 2006)

hey you got the pix posted anywhere else? deviantart doesn't work on my comp and it's not cuz i don't have an account.. it just doesn't load at all lol.


----------



## MiNaC (Oct 22, 2006)

lol, I want a calendar.


----------



## Tai-chan (Oct 24, 2006)

Holy wow is all I can say!! Nice work! I hope to be buying some prints soon enough.  Especially of the X-Mas one!


----------



## Idun (Oct 31, 2006)

You're drawings is so wasome!!!


----------



## sj2k (Nov 9, 2006)

*Ino*

I would love to know how much it would be to commission you.  Also, a few pics that just might be interesting, ino/chouji/shikamaru after Asuma's death.  I have seen alot of shikamaru, but not of ino or chouji.


----------



## AiYummi (Nov 28, 2006)

Pat said:


> Wow NICE!  Keep it up
> 
> but i still think tenten looks a little druged...



forced into the business of a calender girl. lol


----------



## Itachirocks44 (Dec 10, 2006)

no ones here


----------



## WoAh (Dec 16, 2006)

holy crap uve got mad skillz


----------



## WARpanda2007 (Dec 31, 2006)

H-O-L-Y SHI*. Incredible. How many times did you jerk off making these prints.


----------



## Yuvia (Jan 3, 2007)

FOUND YOU, ERO-SENNIN!

Seriously though, amazing quality!


----------



## Kon (Jan 16, 2007)

These are all very good.


----------



## xuzumakihinataX (Jan 30, 2007)

i have a calendar at home.i bought it at 150 pesos..hahaha


----------



## sandman30 (Feb 1, 2007)

rate me down


----------



## sandman30 (Feb 1, 2007)

*ha*

rate me down rate me down!

please


----------



## sandman30 (Feb 1, 2007)

dsghdghdffbgidfbguidihgh


----------



## sandman30 (Feb 1, 2007)

fdghcbgdnufbgidngbjkdfnuigiudfngjbdniufgudfgnifgdufnhjdgnu
\


----------



## sj2k (Feb 23, 2007)

when will there be a '07?


----------



## mitch_just_is (Mar 21, 2007)

oh my god they're so HOT. haha. my cousin went crazy over the january (sakura) one. i liked tayuya and ino. big thumbs up to you!


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (Mar 26, 2007)

So when will you finally get off your lazy ass and make more of them?


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Mar 30, 2007)

All I can say is wow !


----------



## Tobirama Senju (Apr 4, 2007)

hottttt...
anko <3


----------



## Razberry-Flavored (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow! Great job, it looks great! You must have made quite a profit :]~


----------



## tensu_bloodline (Apr 27, 2007)

it's nice , but it looks as it all are users of Botox and Pamela's with big lips..-_-'


----------



## Maxci (Apr 29, 2007)

truly amazing! good job , cant wait for more..


----------



## punk rock naruto (May 1, 2007)

hellllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! hot hot hot!!!!!
*unzips pants* lol


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (May 14, 2007)

wow, that's hot.


----------



## Dj-B13 (Jun 26, 2007)

WOW, i am totally interested in these, I'll wait for the commicions as well also


----------



## xuzumakihinataX (Jun 26, 2007)

where's the calendar??hehe


----------



## stewiexo (Aug 29, 2007)

Do you get off looking at imaginary characters?

AND UNDERAGE ANIME CHARACTERS.

MY GOD.

JESUS CHRIST.

How sick is that.

You disgusting pervert.

MY... GOD!

LITTLE GIRLS!


----------



## rldragon (Aug 30, 2007)

It's great, wish I could draw like that.


----------



## The Digital God (Sep 3, 2007)

man this is awesome work gj


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Sep 11, 2007)

THIS IS MADE OF WIN *O* I LOVE IT, KAWAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Classof08 (Oct 4, 2007)

I Love It Especially The Christmas one XD!!!


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 10, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## muffin_XD (Oct 20, 2007)

u drew em soooooooo CUTEEEEE >o< the coloring looks awsome!!!!!!!!


----------



## hmmmr4wr (Nov 13, 2007)

ha how cool. lol even kept naruto in there.


----------



## akatsuki9 (Nov 18, 2007)

ur aswome

man i love hentai


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 22, 2007)

great job on all of them you should make more !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaz (Jul 23, 2008)

Bumping an old thread, I know, but the Shizune pic is just


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 23, 2008)

i peeped quite a few of them. sexy. especially the temari one.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow those are all really well done. You are very talented.

I wish there was a male character version though with a Deidara one.  Haha.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Oct 16, 2008)

they all looked gorgeous! my particular favorites though were Anko, Tenten and Sexy no Jutsu Naruto


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 18, 2008)

Tayuya looks mad sexy. 

Christmas pic is very nice too.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful calender 

You're really a good artist!


----------



## Sarry (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job

I like the concepts and the executions of that concept
Tayua and Shizune are the best done, IMVHO.


----------

